# Tivo HD now seeing Tivo Server



## wireman121 (Nov 8, 2008)

I am trying to set up tivoserver for my Tivo HD. Everything is running fine on my PC, but my Tivo is not showing the tivo server in the now playing list. I can see my S2 Tivo at the bottom of the list, and even transfer shows from it to the Tivo HD, but it is now showing the tivo server....any suggestions, or anything I might be doing wrong?


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

tivoserver doesn't work with the tivohd. the mrv protocol has changed.


----------



## wireman121 (Nov 8, 2008)

Well now that makes sense. and does the S2 tivo still need to be hacked to work with tivoserver?

I find it odd that the Tivo HD can see the S2 tivo which would make me think the mrv protocol has stayed the same, or if tivoserver is pretending to be a tivoS2 then the Tivo HD should still see it?

is tivoserver still being actively developed, so maybe a tivo hd version will be available?


----------



## wireman121 (Nov 8, 2008)

or is there another prog that will do the same as the tivo server with the tivo HD?

I hate that I dont get SciFi HD, so I download the HD shows and I'd like to stream them to my tivo hd...


----------



## ForrestB (Apr 8, 2004)

Tivostream streams video to the series 3 Tivo's http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=403066


----------



## wireman121 (Nov 8, 2008)

I just setup pytivo. that seems to be doing the trick and also streams MP3s/music as well!


----------

